Ask HN: Will Disney's CEO Bob Iger Leave from Apple Board of Directors? - sahin-boydas
======
sahin-boydas
Bob Iger is currently on the board of Apple

[https://www.apple.com/leadership/](https://www.apple.com/leadership/)

